# Christmas/New Years food item shortages/never sells



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought certain items that will soon dissapear during the holidays and have noticed shortages in the following area's:

-Chicken seems to be hard to come by no more sale days or getting expensive
-Potatoes don't seem to be in abundance.
-Bacon
-Frabelle cheese dogs (large packages)

Items that will be cleared from the shelf shortly:

-Spam, corned beef, corned beef any and including the new corned beef hash (New product by Pure Foods but haven't tried it) Going to get that today.
-Cookies and biscuits large containers
-Fruit cocktail large cans, Dole is my favorite


Food items that never seem to sell out:

-Mini local hams (I feel way over priced)
-Cheese balls from Holland (once again very pricey)
-Cheese balls local not so pleasing

Stocking up now because later on it will be futile and very long lines at the grocery store.


----------

